# RECENT VISITORS



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a quick question,, how and when does the last 10 visitors to your profile change,, reson being i have had the same last 10 vistors for ages now but my visitor total keeps going up

cheers,, shaun


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I just visited your profile page for the first time and the list changed to include my name... :confused1:

L


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Same thing happens with my page Lorian, the amount of visitors goes up but the same names remain as "last visitors"


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Lorian said:


> I just visited your profile page for the first time and the list changed to include my name... :confused1:
> 
> L


Ok just checked my last 10 visitors and your name is their Lorian :confused1:

but for the last month or so the count was going up but names wernt changing,, unless the same people visited my profile evryday , lol

thanks for checking


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

My guess is it's the same 10 ppl checking visiting over and over again...


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> My guess is it's the same 10 ppl checking visiting over and over again...


Mabey mate , but im not that exiting so doubt it,,


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> Mabey mate , but im not that exiting so doubt it,,


That could be why it's the same 10 ppl... :whistling: ...


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> That could be why it's the same 10 ppl... :whistling: ...


 :cursing:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The names in the list will only update if a visitor is registered on the site.

The visitor count increases if unregistered people visit your profile... but because they are unregistered there is no name to show in the list.

Make sense?

L


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Lorian said:


> The names in the list will only update if a visitor is registered on the site.
> 
> The visitor count increases if unregistered people visit your profile... but because they are unregistered there is no name to show in the list.
> 
> ...


Sure does... :beer: ...


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Lorian said:


> The names in the list will only update if a visitor is registered on the site.
> 
> The visitor count increases if unregistered people visit your profile... but because they are unregistered there is no name to show in the list.
> 
> ...


Ahh i see Lorian,, that explains it , Thanks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

But worry if it is Just the same 1 person out of the 10 that is pushing the number up...


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Uriel said:


> But worry if it is Just the same 1 person out of the 10 that is pushing the number up...


Haha, ive checked and i have no stalker


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Lorian said:


> The names in the list will only update if a visitor is registered on the site.
> 
> The visitor count increases if unregistered people visit your profile... but because they are unregistered there is no name to show in the list.
> 
> ...


ahhhh right that explains it.....I just thought my visitor numbers went up cause it kept counting me checking to see who had visited...LOL


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

IanStu said:


> ahhhh right that explains it.....I just thought my visitor numbers went up cause it kept counting me checking to see who had visited...LOL


 :lol:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> Mabey mate , but im not that exiting so doubt it,,


maybe your bumping your own count when you check.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Bravo I just visited your profile to change the 10 visitor list. :lol:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Bravo I just visited your profile to change the 10 visitor list. :lol:


Cheers GB i just returned the favour


----------

